
Looking for dev help with crowdfunding platform - lowglow
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for some dev help with a crowdfunding platform I built for Makers&#x2F;Inventors&#x2F;Developers. We have a couple of hundred users and growing, but I&#x27;d like to offset some of the development work so I can shift my attention to marketing and sales.<p>I&#x27;m currently the sole founder&#x2F;dev. Our stack is Rails&#x2F;Heroku.<p>Email me: dan [at] techendo [dot] com
======
fundraising
Hello Dan,

I work for FundraisingScript which is a white label crowdfunding company that
provides a SaaS to clients who would like to build a scalable crowdfunding
platform. Using our SaaS individuals, organizations and companies can build
and manage unique crowdfunding websites with little or no web development
experience.

You can visit our site here : www.fundraisingscript.com/?id=shabbir

We can surely help you with your crowdfunding platform and work with you to
fulfill your vision.

You can check i had drop one mail on your mentioned email id- dan@techendo.com

